# Basement Dojo



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 24, 2019)

Thought id share my basement dojo after seeing @ST1Doppelganger post.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Feb 24, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Thought id share my basement dojo after seeing @ST1Doppelganger post.


That's a very nice set up you have as well

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 24, 2019)

Both yours and @ST1Doppelganger 's rooms are better equipped than some of the commercial dojo/dojangs I have worked out at over the years. Very nice.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice space. I really had hoped I'd manage to set up some training space at this house when we moved in 9 years ago, but it turned out we needed the space for storage and my workshop.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Feb 24, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Nice space. I really had hoped I'd manage to set up some training space at this house when we moved in 9 years ago, but it turned out we needed the space for storage and my workshop.


How about making a small outside prefab shop for your martial arts sanctuary?


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 24, 2019)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> How about making a small outside prefab shop for your martial arts sanctuary?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The nature of our property makes that more than a little difficult. There's no flat land anywhere, and most of the land that might be possibly made flat would require extensive terracing and tree removal. We like the mountains, but if we get a chance to upgrade someday, we intend the next place to include space for training and at least a little level land on the property for other uses.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2019)

I have a key to my dojo and it's five miles from my house.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 26, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I have a key to my dojo and it's five miles from my house.


I do miss that. I had a key to my instructor's school when I was teaching there.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 10, 2020)

Sick, I'd definitely break in to train there


----------



## Hanshi (Feb 15, 2022)

That is an excellent setup, much better than a couple of commercial dojo I've been to.


----------



## Anarax (Feb 20, 2022)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Thought id share my basement dojo after seeing @ST1Doppelganger post.


I like how you put the foam practice sword curve/blade up on the weapon rack like an actual Katana


----------

